# The White Mountains of New Hampshire



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

somebody else from here!


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

We have a seasonal campsite at Buck-N-Horse Campground in North Groton.

Buck N Horse Campground


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought the mica mine looked familiar.

I'm over in Wentworth. You are welcome park your trailer here and ride any time. I sit right on snowmobile corridor 8 so it goes for miles and miles.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What awesome photos! I want to trail ride ;-;


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgeous! I have never been to New England but have always wanted to.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i have been to the white mountains before! now that i know that you can trail ride, i want to go back!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

You can pretty much go clear to Canada on the snowmobile trails here.


----------

